# Angeln In Harlingen



## maxi taxi (8. November 2010)

Hi leute,
ich fahre mit meiner Klasse nächstes jahr (nach den Sommerferien) nach Harlingen, Niederlande um zu segeln.
Meine Lehrerin hat gesagt das wir dort angeln dürfen.

Gut...
Aber was brauch ich um dort Angeln zu dürfen, wie bekomme ich das, welche Fische schwimmen dort, womit soll ich angeln, 
was für metoden soll ich anwenden, welchen köder soll ich verwenden????????????#d

Ich hab gar keinen Plan

Könnt ihr mir helfen ????

Danke schon mal aus Lohnde!!!

maxi taxi


----------



## Wander-Zander (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln In Harlingen*

Hi maxi taxi,

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/ <-- Hier findes du viele Infos rund um das Thema "Angeln in den Niederlanden". Unter anderem was du für Scheine zum angeln brauchst und wo du diese bekommst.

Da ich selber noch nie in Harlingen geangelt habe, kann ich dir nicht viel zu den Fischen und mit welchen Methoden man die fängt sagen. Wir fahren meißt zum Zanderangeln nach Holland und dann mit Kunstködern. 

Du solltest dir aber die Fischerreigesetze der Niederlande gut durchlesen, da die dort nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr häufig kontollieren und die Starfen höher als in Deutschland sind. Das kannst du aber alles auch auf der Seite lesen, die ich am Anfang erwähnt habe.

Hoffe, das hilft dir schonmal etwas weiter.

Gruß 
Wander-Zander


----------



## maxi taxi (9. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln In Harlingen*

Danke Wander-Zander

ich maile dir einen fisch wenn ich einen gefangen hab!!! 

maxi taxi

p.s.Bitte um wietere andworten


----------



## maxi taxi (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln In Harlingen*



> p.s.Bitte um wietere andworten


 
Hi leute ich hab herrausgefunden welche fische es dort gibt (Makrelen, Wolfsbarsch, Hering, plattfisch, usw...) aber, 

womit soll ich angeln, 
was für metoden soll ich anwenden, welchen köder soll ich verwenden????????????

UND WAS FÜR NE RUTE, ROLLE UND SCHNUR SOLL ICH NEHMEN????

danke im vorraus 
maxi taxi


----------



## Udo561 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln In Harlingen*

Hi,
sorry , aber sein nicht böse wenn du hier keine Antworten bekommst.
Es wäre einfach zu ausführlich einen Neuling der noch nie geangelt hat hier alles aufzuschreiben was er braucht und wie er vorgehen muss.
Am bessten bemühst du mal die Suchfunktion , als erstes mal Wolfsbarsch eingeben.
Dann ne preiswerte Spinnrute inkl. Rolle zulegen und du bist fürs erste ausgerüstet.
Oder du kaufst dir einfach ne Grundrute und angelst mit Naturködern .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln In Harlingen*

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß Ihr mit ´nem Tjalk segeln wollt. 
Harlinger Hafen halt.

Also darfste vom Tjalk aus- nicht vom Ufer- mit zwei Ruten angeln, ohne eine Vergunning (Angelkarte) kaufen zu müssen.
Sofern Euer Skipper nicht ganz aus der Art schlägt, wird er Dir sicherlich gern die notwendigen Kniffe wie Knoten, Montagen usw. zeigen


----------



## maxi taxi (12. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln In Harlingen*

Hi ,

danke Udo561 und Dorschbremse-Ri,

Ich kann angeln aber ich wollt eigentlich nur fragen ob ich z.B. schleppen soll oder grund angeln, im hafen oder aufm meer.
und ich wollt fragen ob (da ich  noch nie im salzwasser geangelt habe irgend eine andere rute, schnur oder rolle haben muss. (denn ich hab schon mal sowas wie "Salzwasserrute" oder so gehört.
Wär echt nett wenn ihr mir da etwas vorschlagen würdet!!! 

maxi taxi


----------

